# Calibration Retry Count warning



## ComGuards

http://www.ariolic.com/activesmart/s...n-retries.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R....T._attributes

_This attribute indicates the number of times recalibration was requested (under the condition that the first attempt was unsuccessful). A decrease of this attribute value is a sign of problems in the hard disk mechanical subsystem._


----------



## hbfs

Hm, should I be worried?


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hbfs* 
Hm, should I be worried?

Probably not... how old is the drive?


----------



## hbfs

I bought and received it a couple months ago and used it for the first time about three weeks ago.


----------



## hbfs

Bump. Right now, I'm more curious than concerned.


----------



## ACHILEE5

If the drive is still under warranty, I'd send it back


----------



## hbfs

Ahh, I use it as my primary hard drive.. maybe I should find out more about if it will cause problems first.


----------



## TopGunSF

Personally I'd change it, but at the very least keep it well backed up. That warning means it's taking the drive multiple attempts to do something it should be able to do in one. This means something, somewhere is failing. Now it could remain "failing" for 5 years without actually dying - or it could die tomorrow.


----------



## hbfs

I've formatted the drive several times since I started using it, and all the numbers in the Calibration Retry Count have remained the same, if that's relevant.

Quote:

That warning means it's taking the drive multiple attempts to do something it should be able to do in one.
Does it mean that it's taking the drive multiple attempts all the time, or that it happened once and was recorded?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hbfs* 
I've formatted the drive several times since I started using it, and all the numbers in the Calibration Retry Count have remained the same, if that's relevant.
Does it mean that it's taking the drive multiple attempts all the time, *or that it happened once and was recorded?*

Click on where it says "Calibration Retry Count" and it says "number of Calibration attempt after a Calibration failure"
So it looks like it went wrong once, and took one attempt to correct its self

















I'm thinking that maybe an event like a power outage, or system crash might have caused this. But this is just a guess








Just keep an eye on it. And retire it off as just a game install drive, when you get another one


----------



## hbfs

Ahh, alright, I guess I'll just keep using it with everything backed up. Thanks!


----------



## kko

Get ESTOOL iso image from samsung.com/hdd or use Hiren's BootCD 10.6 (Hard Disk Tools -> Samsung) and perform a LOW LEVEL FORMAT.
I had the same warning on a similar HDD and the problem solved after a LLF


----------

